# بعض الكتب في الإتصالات و plc



## najebnader (26 يوليو 2010)

سلام الله عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أعزائي ملتقى الإتصلات أبيت إلا أن لا أترككم 
تلك بعض العنواين والروابط في كتب الإتصالات 


Communication Systems

http://hotfile.com/dl/55132674/2d280c5/Communication_Systems-www.NetExpertZ.org.rar.html

English for Business Communication Teacher's book

http://hotfile.com/dl/51055251/b746...tion_Teacher_s_book-Zenithforumz.com.rar.html

Rockwell Allen Bradley PLC - Logix5000 Controllers - Quick Start

http://rapidshare.com/files/295732470/RABPLCL5000CQS.rar


----------



## tama eng (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الكتب الرااااائعة :75:​


----------



## hachhouch (28 يوليو 2010)

merci mon ami


----------



## admido (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم
بس وين الباسورد


----------



## ابراهيم الشيمى (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا استاذ محمد 
بس فين الباسورد


----------



## الذيباني عبدالله (1 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر اخي العزيز بس طلبنا ايضا في المايكروبروسسر لو فيه كتاب عن المقدمه


----------



## najebnader (9 أغسطس 2010)

عذراً منكم على عدم الرد وشكراً لكم 
Password 
softarchive.net


----------



## najebnader (9 أغسطس 2010)

*الرد على العضو*

للذيباني كتب في Microprocessor 


*Stuart Ball , "Embedded Microprocessor Systems, Second Edition:*

http://hotfile.com/dl/56277663/a23c637/EmbeddedSystems.rar.html

Embedded Microprocessor Systems, 2nd Ed

http://hotfile.com/dl/57005828/3850765/075067234X-EmbMicroSys.rar.html


----------



## admido (9 أغسطس 2010)

عذراا اخى
بس الباسورد مش شغال ياريت التاكد منه


----------



## najebnader (9 أغسطس 2010)

*بعض الكتب في الإتصالات وplc*

والله يا أخي أعتذر منك كثيراً جداً المصدر الذي أتيت منه الكتب لم يعطي لي الباسورد 
لكن أعطي لك حل استخدم برنامج كسر الباسورد للبرامج Winrar 
هذا الحل الذي عندي وأعتذر كثيراً منكم


----------



## محسن ب (10 أغسطس 2010)

pass: speed


----------



## najebnader (10 أغسطس 2010)

*بعض الكتب في الإتصالات وplc*

شكراً لك هل أنت متأكد من كلمة السر


----------

